

New kernel.org - mrnil
https://www.kernel.org/category/site-news.html

======
kristopolous
Here's what I did on the old kernel.org:

1\. I typed in www.kernel.org

2\. I looked for the new kernel on the page that loaded.

3\. I clicked on the link and my download started.

On the new kernel.org:

1\. I type in www.kernel.org

2\. I look for the new kernel on the page that loads.

3\. I click on the link and my download starts.

Conclusion: Good job. You made the site look more modern without disrupting
the most common workflow.

The only 2 suggestions I have are

1\. The entire container for "Latest Stable Kernel" should be the hit point;
yes, all of it, including those words.

2\. When I hover over the tabular download links, my eye can get confused on
which row I'm on. Something purely css and really subtle would alleviate that;
for instance:

* changing the row background color

* changing the color of the font for the row

* prepending a UL style dot to the LHS of the row

* making the bordertop and borderbottom more distinct

* underlying or italicizing the words

* etc...

any of these things would help and I'm totally agnostic to what is done; it
would be a quick fix that would really make the thing less prone to human
error.

------
SnowLprd
As a member of the Pelican dev team, I think I speak for all of us when I saw
we were thrilled to see such a high-profile site running on Pelican. The folks
at kernel.org were even kind enough to mention it on their new site:
<https://www.kernel.org/pelican.html>

Those of us in the #pelican IRC channel had a rousing cheer and virtual
clinking of the glasses. :^)

If anyone has questions about Pelican, please feel free to ask here or on our
IRC channel.

 _Edit:_ And if you're going to PyCon in Santa Clara, CA this month, hit us up
on Twitter (@getpelican) to get info about our pre-PyCon meetup.

~~~
jevinskie
Any guides on making a pure "portfolio" sort of page, no blog whatsoever? All
of the examples that I have seen have a blog component. I am just looking to
make some basic header/nav/content/footer type templates. Thanks for your work
on Pelican! I found it two days ago while looking for a static site generator
and I was excited to see it mentioned in the news.

~~~
SnowLprd
That's certainly been requested and is coming in the next version, hopefully
to be released sometime this month. Thanks to the hard work done by Bruno, one
of the other dev team members, you will soon be able to override pages by
specifying a source file and a destination URL:
<https://github.com/getpelican/pelican/pull/623>

With this in place, you should be able to populate your site with pages (e.g.,
/content/pages/{index.md,about.md,portfolio.md,contact.md,etc}) without any
chronological blog content.

------
tbassetto
I knew I saw this design somewhere else:
[http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/04/designing-a-
ht...](http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/04/designing-a-
html-5-layout-from-scratch/)

Granted, it's not "complicated" but it's also the same colors...

 _Edit:_ Smashing Mag is mentioned on Pelican blog:
<http://blog.getpelican.com>

~~~
jff
At least they give him credit:

<https://www.kernel.org/theme/css/main.css>

~~~
SnowLprd
Pelican's default theme includes explicit thanks, and a link, in the footer of
_every single page_ \-- which is certainly more noticeable than attribution
inside a CSS file.

------
nuclear_eclipse
I appreciate the move from gitweb to cgit; I've encouraged countless others to
make the same transition, and now have a good reference to point at when I do
so.

------
lucb1e
Nice font, kernel.org

<http://i.snag.gy/05FuX.jpg>

I always love websites with custom fonts that don't render correctly. When I
see a website with great typography, most of the time it turns out to be
Georgia or Arial, or sometimes even Timew New Roman (which his a good font,
but simply overused). I've yet to see a custom font that reads better than
correctly applied default fonts.

~~~
mich41
Works for me.

Probably you are using some Linux distribution with misconfigured freetype.

~~~
BUGHUNTER
I knew these kind of answers would pop up, I had one sentence predicting this
in my text, but erased it to let the magic happen.

Are you able to realize that it is, of many options you have, the dumbest
possibility to just burp a simple "it works here". Would you answer this on a
bugreport?

I assume, it was an ironic answer, in this case I congrat you for holding the
mastership of the highest art of subtile trolling, very inspriring.

In fact you are simulating the typical xtreme-dumb answers perfectly, that are
received on "bad-font-whining" regularly - this is exactly the reason why we
need a major bad-font-campaign, because this is not only a technical problem,
but the roots seem to be hidden in a deeper socio-techno-cultural level of our
brains - that "systems are getting too complex"-stuff leads in the end to the
human brain regressing strongly in certain areas to amoeba-state.

~~~
IvarTJ
> Would you answer this on a bug report?

If I was unable reproduce the bug with the information given, it seems
reasonable to mention that. Also, the effort required by the bug reporter to
mention basic information on the setup they use is much less than for a web
developer to boot up 5 different systems (including iOS and Android) to test
out each major browser in them.

I'll have you know that I have been wary of using non-default fonts because of
these reports.

------
Nux
Seems like a common sense design, no complaints, but it's funny to notice how
the wider our screens become, the narrower the sites get.

~~~
wtallis
That's no surprise to me - monitors are so ridiculously wide these days that
it's impossible to ignore the need to limit the length of a line of text. When
you're working at 1680x1050 you can kinda ignore it, but with 1920 or more
horizontal pixels, text needs to be broken up into columns, and you've also
got enough horizontal space to have two windows side-by-side without feeling
cramped.

~~~
lucb1e
That has always surprised me about Wikipedia. So many articles on recommended
line width, height, font, etc., and Wikipedia gets away with just _one_ style
rule (font-family: sans-serif). Never heard any complaints or noticed that it
was bad typography.

Yeah they have more style rules, but disabling them doesn't visibly change
anything so they're the defaults.

------
parfe
I started using pelican recently and I really enjoy static site generation.
It's amazing how little needs to actually execute server side (blog content in
a database?) It's also much easier to focus on writing when I don't have shiny
objects distracting me.

~~~
devicenull
I wish it were a more mainstream thing. It's impossible to compromise a
statically generated website (discounting webserver/OS level vulnerablities).
It's significantly more secure then Wordpress running tons of plugins

~~~
entropie
I was never much of a blogger but i liked tumblogs the old days.

My webspace could not run ruby so i took the approach 3 times to write a
static site generator. For me, i would take that route again. I have my
favourite editor to write stuff and who the hell needs a database for a blog
or something small?

I use the last system i wrote still, but I take notes with it and save images
to a local repository.

------
Hello71
Hm... seems like there's no way to download a tarball in cgit, but I'm not
sure if this functionality was enabled in kernel.org's gitweb either.

~~~
LukeShu
I know that cgit supports downloading tarballs of tags at least, but they seem
to have disabled that. I can't say I blame them, they already host the
official release tarballs, and tag tarballs would only contain the same thing.

------
meej
Well done. I happened to visit kernel.org earlier this week for the first time
in many years and I was surprised at the dated appearance.

------
ramidarigaz
Nice. Looks clean, things are well sorted.

------
ronybc
Nice... Good... Cool... Required. Thanks for keeping the structure same and
putting no 'extra features'.

------
edsiper2
Finally a change... but.. the font looks weird, looking at the CSS:

<https://www.kernel.org/theme/css/main.css>

that style was made on 2009!!!

Please somebody fix that fonts

------
jff
Oh hey now it looks like every other site on the Internet.

